#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo. Ich bin auch neu hier. >

## Schnupfen

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich stelle mich auch mal einfach vor. Ich heiße Daniela, bin 3 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern. Ich bin verheiratet und habe 3 Kinder.  :Peinlichkeit:  
In meiner Familie sind ständig Leute krank und haben alle möglichen Wehwechen. Ich hoffe das ich hier ein paar Antworten finde und auch ein bisschen Hilfe.  :Peinlichkeit:  
Liebe Grüße, 
Schnupfen

----------

